# Rio shells - stay away



## theGreenAggie (Aug 12, 2014)

I used to buy Rio shells pretty much every year.  I would get 2 or 3 cases on sale around this time of year.  Saw this article recently though.  I guess you get what you pay for.  No more Rio shells for me.  Thought I would throw this out there in the interest of helping y'all remain vigilant about your gear as well.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2014/08/daniel-zimmerman/shotguns-ammo-go-boom/


----------



## swamprat93 (Aug 12, 2014)

Dang just bought a case if these today.... May the odds be in my favor


----------



## MERCing (Aug 12, 2014)

May be a little premature to say the cause was due to faulty shot shells...? An obstruction in the bbl could cause this also...

I've shot more flats of Rio's than I want to stop and think about. Between Skeet, Five Stand, Sporting Clays and hunting, I've shot quite a few of them and never had a single issue with them......and still have about 8 flats stacked up waiting for the next outing. 
I plan to follow this thread for any updates though....


----------



## theGreenAggie (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I would grant that there is room for doubt about the ultimate cause of this particular KB, but looking at the destroyed shotgun, damaged stand roof, and injuries to the shooter, I for one am not willing to take the risk.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Aug 13, 2014)

I have had great results with RIO / Global / Maxxum.  That said, Wow.  Thank god there was no loss of life.  I think these folks need to contact Fausti as well.  My guess is that Fausti will be very responsive.  I have never seen a chamber come apart like that.  Not even in the movies!


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 13, 2014)

Barrel obstruction in a range gun.  

Don't you think it a little curious that the gun was totally destroyed but there is minimum damage to the plastic hull?


----------



## Curly (Aug 13, 2014)

Freak accident, I have shoot them for years.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Barrel obstruction in a range gun.
> 
> Don't you think it a little curious that the gun was totally destroyed but there is minimum damage to the plastic hull?



That's my question.  Just order my first case of rio's.....


----------



## FOD (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, I believe that's more of a gun problem.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow that's ugly. 

I shoot them all the time for sporting clays and I've never had an issue.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 13, 2014)

Look at the shell!  That's not a gun problem or an obstruction problem.  Thats a blown up shell!


----------



## releehweoj (Aug 13, 2014)

The guy that's telling this story has posted it on several forums and for the most part has been BBQ-ed by most of those forums' contributors.  There are several holes in his story.  I'm not ready to condemn Rio just yet.


----------



## jettman32 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have blew a single shot up with a shell looked just as this one but I will tell you all that was left of the hull was the primer flat and it was a double magnum load with wading cut short to crimp. Young  and stupid don't try it


----------



## GDAWG84 (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a whole box of Rio Steel do this several years ago but they didn't cause any damage. The crimps wouldn't open and the shot blew out the top edge of the hull. What baffles me is the whole box of shells did this.


----------



## birddog52 (Aug 14, 2014)

had something similar years ago with a browning a5 fired a number 8 winchester field load in gun bolt blew back and hung it had rolled the metal back next to the receiver.Took the weapon to gunsmith he asked what kind of shell I had shot and said it must been to heavy of a powder charge said just be thankfully its was browning with a machine bolt out good metal and not some pot metal alloy.( stuff like that can happen with anything)


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 14, 2014)

I have an Ithaca model 37 pump that I gave to my son-in-law. He bought a box of Rio number 4's, and every shell fired caused the action to jam so badly, the gun had to be taken apart to clear it. All other brands functioned as they should.


----------



## Old Bart (Aug 24, 2014)

Regardless if it was a freak accident or not the manner in which Rio handled and is handling the accident is discomforting.


----------



## buck1 (Aug 24, 2014)

IF the action was closed, looks like it would have went out the barrel. But I'm not buying it my self. I think it was a barrel obstruction myself.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Is that white disk in the pic's laying by the hulls the wadding?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 27, 2014)

If that is the wad it could have lodged.

Why would it be in the pic? It would have been long gone.

The bottom shell is imploded. The top shell is forced open by the cuncussion and the gun turned into a bad situation. 

I'd go with obstruction.

?


----------



## FOD (Aug 28, 2014)

Just ordered two cases of 1 1/8 #8's.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 4, 2014)

No problems with the Rio steel shot my son uses for ducks.


----------



## FOD (Sep 4, 2014)

Shot the Rio's all afternoon Saturday(Carolina), pretty good shells   (3 1/2 drams!) I'll be ordering more.


----------



## RMelton (Sep 4, 2014)

I've shot many a flat of these shells with no problem have several more down stairs. Shot at a charity event last year where well over 10,000 shells were shot. No problems.


----------

